# A new shirt design I'm working on.



## zombiesniper (Jun 25, 2020)

Still needs some cleanup.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2020)

If I understand all of it, do I get a free one?


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 26, 2020)

I shoot Fuji - so can just twiddle the knobs when I want to mess up my settings.

But I do miss my old Lumix 'blue button' - when I completely messed up the settings and everything went black, you could push the blue button and it would reset everything to auto.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 26, 2020)

I like it 
Here in the uk there is a series of t shirts for photographers my fave is
Oh crop with the crop symbol above
I used to sail and being disabled I made a t shirt with all the versions 
Of disabled /restricted in ability to manoeuvre symbols I could find on


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 26, 2020)

Just typed photography symbol t shirt into amazon...spoilt for choice


----------



## terry_g (Jun 26, 2020)

You could add the "restore factory settings screen" at the bottom.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 26, 2020)

Not bad. You could also do one with a colored histogram saying the same thing or something silly like maybe ... "Do I choose the red hill or the blue hill???" (I said it first.)


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 26, 2020)

Test shirt.

Still need to clean up a couple of things.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 26, 2020)

Let me know where and how much. =]

Uhh.. without breaking any forum rules of course. =]


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 27, 2020)

Nice


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 27, 2020)

The white on grey looks good. GL selling them.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 27, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 27, 2020)

I shoot in Aperture Priority mode... I couldn't wear it.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 27, 2020)

Love it (I think that's the third time you've heard me say that). Are you using an iron or the easy press? I haven't ventured into iron on yet. Still trying to master permanent vinyl.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 27, 2020)

I have a shirt/plate and mug press. Cheaper and more versatile than the Cricut stuff.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 29, 2020)

This is the press I use.


----------



## Wonderfe (Feb 8, 2021)

If I understand everything, will you give me a T-shirt?


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 8, 2021)

Don't you think its a little over complicated....


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 8, 2021)

Tomatess said:


> How long have you been doing this?


Why does it matter?



Jeff15 said:


> Don't you think its a little over complicated....


That's kind of the point. It's the back of a DSLR camera screen.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 8, 2021)

Wonderfe said:


> If I understand everything, will you give me a T-shirt?



Nope but since you don't like the press I use I can only guess you have one, and the ability to make your own.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 8, 2021)

My brain hurts looking at all that information......


----------



## Space Face (Feb 9, 2021)

zombiesniper said:


> Tomatess said:
> 
> 
> > How long have you been doing this?
> ...



That's how I took it.  Clue is in the title.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 9, 2021)

Are you using Design Space? I thought I was the only macho male with a Cricut


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 9, 2021)

Yes. I use it for various quick projects.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 9, 2021)

Do you do the 
Oh Crop! Version lol


----------

